# Taifun GT2 Worth Bringing In?



## Gizmo (8/1/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (8/1/15)

Suppose it depends on the demand. Your best sellers are likely what ever is blowing up on the internet.


----------



## free3dom (8/1/15)

I'd buy it in a heartbeat  

I love the original Taifun GT, still can't be beat for ease of use and it vapes like a champ


----------



## Phoenix (8/1/15)

This tank system is going to be awesome. Many will not however purchase due to their experiences with the First Taifun's. Although I personally enjoyed the Taifun because I was able to get her setup just perfect, it was tedious and time consuming to set everything up just perfectly. But with this new design they have corrected many of the issues and the leakage will be negated. Import a few and then when folks realize how awesome they really are and the hype starts to go ballistic, then bring in more to suite the demand. That way you play it safe.


----------



## jtgrey (8/1/15)

Put me on the list for one

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Vapington (8/1/15)

Yes Bring it!!


----------

